# Fleece/Hoodies for Snowboarding?



## Edge (Sep 30, 2012)

So I'm looking for a stylish fleece or hoody to shred in when I'm just hitting the park, and high winds/powder aren't going to be a big issues.

Something with a little bit of water resistance and a good amount of warmth would be awesome. The only thing I have found so far is this Fleece by Volcom, which looks pretty sweet. Anyway tried one of these?

VIP Hydro Fleece

or this, which is similar but a pullover

Blum Pull Over G-Fit Fleece


Other ideas and suggestions are welcome, and please, nothing plain


----------



## hot-ice (Nov 6, 2011)

Here you go, http://www.trusnow.com/SeSessions Stripe Softshell Hoodie Men's Reviews & Sale | trusnow.comssions-Stripe-Softshell-Hoodie.asp. 
I have one of these and love the looks and its comfortable. Have not wore it on its own while snowboarding to test its warmth and water resistance. It has some cool stuff like built in mittens that fold out.


----------



## Edge (Sep 30, 2012)

That's pretty cool. Reviews aren't amazing though.

Any others that anyone knows of?


----------



## JBthe3rd (Jan 31, 2012)

Under Armour Storm Hoodie


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Snow and water stick to fleece and it will melt and absorb and get heavy. 

Better off with a wool flannel or softshell.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Patagonia Men's Slopestyle Hoody for Skiing and Snowboarding

this one.


----------



## rfalls86 (Nov 23, 2011)

Burton has some good stuff out. I have two of their dry snow gear and it keeps me plenty dry as long as im not on my ass all day. Also the cold seems to be lessened alot by them. Burton 'Cymbal' Hoodie: Compare Prices, View Price History and Read Reviews at Nextag


----------



## hoodrat (Mar 22, 2012)

This isn't too shabby:

Dakine Airlift Hoodie


----------



## ayrik_c (Feb 22, 2012)

I have a couple of ThirtyTwo Reppin sweaters and I love them. I picked them up for a really great price also.

ThirtyTwo Reppin', Grey Heather « Apparel « ThirtyTwo, Rider Driven Snowboarding


----------



## Whoracle (Feb 6, 2012)

I have one of the High Performance Hoodie from Mue Apparel Home and it is pretty slick. They make a pull over and zip up style.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Whoracle said:


> I have one of the High Performance Hoodie from Mue Apparel Home and it is pretty slick. They make a pull over and zip up style.


I'm gonna second MUE it's a pretty legit hoodie, definitely a good amount of performance features more than most hoodies, fit is a bit longer than I would prefer but otherwise it's all around good, great wind resistance to it and water repellent.

I've got a thermal/insulated Dakine hoodie that I've used the last few years it's one of the best things I've ever owned but everyone hates it because it's brown. 

I have an O'Neill hoodie that I just got, also more like a lightweight softshell, which is pretty tight, too.

Love the looks of that 32 Reppin hoodie but I think I've got more hoodies than I need at this point...


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

I bought one of these last season and wore it more than my jacket. Love all the Analog ATF stuff.

Analog Clothing / Shop


----------



## sxdaca (Oct 5, 2012)

i love the 32 reppin


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

length and sleeve messurments included.
CandyGrind Logo Full-Zip Hoodie - Men's from Dogfunk.com

36” center back length and a 40” sleeve length in XLT
Volcom Blum G-Fit Fleece Hooded Pullover - Men's from Dogfunk.com




37.5” center back length and a 38” sleeve length in XL
DC Starsnow 13 Long Pullover Hoody - Men's from Dogfunk.com

33 long, 23 sleeve, all DC the same.
DC Dryden Tech Pullover Hoody- Men's from Dogfunk.com
DC Star Snow Tall Full-Zip Hoody - Men's from Dogfunk.com
Dragon Icon Hydro Full-Zip Hoodie - Men's from Dogfunk.com
32 long, 22 sleeve.

O'Neill Bomber Fleece Full-Zip Hoodie - Men's from Dogfunk.com

30 long, 25 sleeve size large.

Analog Transpose ATF Riding Zip Hoodie - true black - Men's Clothing > Hoodies & Sweaters > Hoodies > Zip Hoodies

31 long, 23.5 sleeve

Analog Commission ATF Riding Zip Hoodie - true black - Men's Clothing > Hoodies & Sweaters > Hoodies > Zip Hoodies

Neff Stripe Bonded Zip Hoodie - black - Men's Clothing > Hoodies & Sweaters > Hoodies > Zip Hoodies


----------



## Pixel8tedOne (Feb 7, 2011)

I have a couple of the Protection Hoods from Oakley:

Oakley Protection II Hoodie | Oakley Store

They are comfortable and the water resistance is real good.


----------



## nate555 (Nov 13, 2012)

Under Armour


----------

